# Removing Galvanized plating the easy way



## PTsideshow (May 6, 2010)

Kept forgetting to take the camera out when I would be throwing a batch of galvanized hardware, pipe ends or fitting in to remove the plating before welding etc. with no worries of everything with in fuming distance, Starting to rust and no disposal problems.






I had bought two of these 1 1/2 gallon bottles over a year ago just cracked the last one for this job.
Along with the washers and buts bulk hardware @Tractors supply $1.99/pound. Eye Bolts are Stanley brand.






Placed them in a plastic coffee can with lid @ 11:30am shook it a couple times when walking by and around 3:30pm they were down. 4hours and done rinse and then dry off and you are ready to go.





You can see were the vinegar didn't get to there are couple of plated patches but they won't cause a problem, same as the shiny on the threads were the nuts were.

By the way it will also remove most mill scale, and fire scale too from steel.


----------

